# New Tandem



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

Problem as I see it, is the dismount.....

<img src=https://tinypic.com/ezqxxh.jpg>


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Here's the reason*

The Devil made me do it!


----------



## kozmos (Nov 17, 2010)

test test


----------

